# TcArchery Custom strings



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*red and black with red serving*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*yellow and black*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*3 color string red white and blue with blue and red serving*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo orange and tan*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Colors!!!*

I now have OD green in stock but curently out of stock on the oranges, I will have some soon.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt flo orange will be in stock soon


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ThompsonStrings (Oct 6, 2008)

Love seeing strings in knots


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

there just folded I take pics of each set before shipping them


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo green and Blue for a Hoyt Trykon Sport*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

take it UP!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*another one*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

flo orange is back instock


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

OD green in stock now as well


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Shipping changes*

Now offering free shipping to Alaska


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Payment info*

I take paypal and usps money orders only 
Thanks for looking


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*St patrick's day Sale*

From now until the end of the month full sets will be on sale.
Standard sets are now 10% off
Pro Sets are now 15% off
if you buy multiple set other discounts will apply (PM me for details)


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

3 t's


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> TcArchery Custom Strings​
> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> ...


ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ship time right now is 2-4 days


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

if theres any color combos you'd like to see just let me know and I'll post pics


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Blue with white spec and blue with black spec with blue serving*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait to get mine


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

In the mail tomorrow, I'll post pics Im just about done


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Orange and Black with black serving*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

turn around time right now is 2-4 days tops


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Red and Black for a Mathews Switch Back*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

up Up up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

only a few days left in our sale so get your orders in


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Updated color chart*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Black and Yellow*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo Green and Flo Orange*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> ttt


upUPup


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> TcArchery Custom Strings​
> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> ...


upUPup


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


>


colors again


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


>


never thought of this combination and it looks awesome.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nor did I lol I'll get some pic of them on the bow and post soon


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Black and Red*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Red with black spec and red with white spec*


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt for some great strings!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

can i see one with red and ornge string and black serving


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

do you have a picture of a red and silver set?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> can i see one with red and ornge string and black serving


I'll do one and post pics


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

tbirdrunner said:


> do you have a picture of a red and silver set?


not yet but I can make a sample and post


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't go out of your way to do it. Its not a big deal just was wondering if you had a picture of a set that you had made already.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Its no big deal I think I have a sample I made awhile back


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think this is the pic of orange and red but not 100% sure


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll post the red and silver here in a little bit


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> I think this is the pic of orange and red but not 100% sure


that looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ttt for a great guy


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Here are some of the sample pics*

colors are alot stronger in person


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pic.s


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Let me know if theres any other colors you want to see and I'll try and get them posted real quick


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

K. Thanks again.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

no problem


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt 
for some killer strings


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

turn around time right now is 5-7days


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't wait to get my Flo. Orange and Royal Blue set I ordered yesterday.....
TTT for a great guy and great strings!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hay tim do you have one in red ,orande, and black
if i like it that will be my coller strings 


+TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> hay tim do you have one in red ,orande, and black
> if i like it that will be my coller strings
> 
> 
> +TTT


colors are stronger in person


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Royal Blue and Flo yellow with black halo*


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery Custom Strings

We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states

Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
Three color choices to chose from
Black/Brown
Black/Green
Green/Brown
made from Dyan 97 16 strand


Pro sets: starting at $59.99 a set (plus $15 for 3 colors)
You have your choice of two in stock colors to chose from
All loops are served 
made from 8125 (18 strand) /452x (22 strand)

Standard strings
Price per part:
Dual cam shooting string: $10.00
Single cam shooting string: $20.00
Split yoke buss cable: $10.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $15.00
Control cable: $10.00

Pro-Set Strings
Price per part in two colors (plus $5.00 for 3 colors)
Dual cam shooting string: $20.00
Single cam shooting string: $40.00
Split yoke buss cable: $20.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $25.00
Control cable: $20.00


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


>


This is what I need!! :mg:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

It can be done


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

alot of orders coming in  , turn around time right now is 5-7 days


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Blue and White with blue serving*


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery strings*

Ttt !!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT for some great strings.....


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you do an example of blue/white spec and black and another set of white and bronze?


----------



## Sage Omnia (Jan 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im on my way out to a 3D shoot now so I'll get some pics when I get back


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Are the blue and black ones done yet?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

i'll be finishing them today


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a 3D shoot this weekend and it backed me up a bit, my first one of the year (forgot how tiring they can be)


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Shipping Time*

Turn around time right now is 5-7 days
Thanks for looking


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Updated Colors*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

*cant wait to put some purple strings on my xlr*







300 60x's bowhunter


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

nice shooting


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo Orange and Blue with blue serving*


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

TcArchery08 said:


>


Man these look familiar! lol....wait, they are familiar because I just got the package in the mail about 5 mins ago! lol....Can't wait to put them on my bow...Great looking strings and seem to be VERY well made...can't wait to give em a go!
I'll post pics up later!
Thanks!

ttt for some great strings!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea Im falling behind in getting the pics up lol, let me know how you like them and post pics when you get them on


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Great looking strings!!!*

Here is my Darton Storm POS II with TcArchery Custom Strings....Sorry the pics aren't that great but I'm posting these quick and then going to shoot at the local Indoor 3D range for a little while to give them a test run...

Full Bow:









Close up of Cam:









String Close Up:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Looks good. Where in Washington are you located. I had no luck with your website. Good luck with them.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Looks good. Where in Washington are you located. I had no luck with your website. Good luck with them.


Im in Wenatchee is about 2 hours east of Seattle, websights going to be down its getting a make over


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Cool. Hope that the string thing does good for you. You should come over to Darrington for the State Safari.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Cool. Hope that the string thing does good for you. You should come over to Darrington for the State Safari.


when is it?


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

3D Indoor Shooting with Tc Archery Custom Strings....Flo. Orange and Royal Blue....


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

man those are some bright strings lol they look really good on the bow


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

VERY BRIGHT! lol......Everyone there either came over and asked about them or atleast came over and looked at them.....They're deff. head turners! lol


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Friday - Sunday SALE!!!*

Buy two Pro sets and get 50% off you second set


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

do you offer bronze & black ???

if so, please post a sample pic... thanks


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

tiner64 said:


> do you offer bronze & black ???
> 
> if so, please post a sample pic... thanks


I have black no bronze tho (not a big demand for it), I can get some in a few days


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*TcArchery Custom Strings*​
We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states

Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
Three color choices to chose from
Black/Brown
Black/Green
Green/Brown
made from Dyan 97 16 strand


Pro sets: starting at $59.99 a set (plus $15 for 3 colors)
You have your choice of two in stock colors to chose from
All loops are served 
made from 8125 (18 strand) /452x (22 strand)

Standard strings
Price per part:
Dual cam shooting string: $10.00
Single cam shooting string: $20.00
Split yoke buss cable: $10.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $15.00
Control cable: $10.00

Pro-Set Strings
Price per part in two colors (plus $5.00 for 3 colors)
Dual cam shooting string: $20.00
Single cam shooting string: $40.00
Split yoke buss cable: $20.00
Floating yoke buss cable: $25.00
Control cable: $20.00


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*colors*



TcArchery08 said:


>


ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Tim. Did you know that there is such a thing called sleep.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rnfrazier said:


> Hey Tim. Did you know that there is such a thing called sleep.


I only sleep 2-4 hours a day, I cant make strings in my sleep ( atleast not yet  )


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Teal, OD green, and Flo green*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

bump for the early birds


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt
Only today and tomorrow left in our sale so get your orders in before its to late


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for a great guy


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

tim makes great strings. You don't want to miss out on this deal.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT...these strings are crafted as well as any out there, and they are priced right. Best value on AT IMO. Thanks Tim! 




TcArchery08 said:


> *TcArchery Custom Strings*​
> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> ...


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Blue and black*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Teal, OD green, and Flo green*


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bumping it up for Easter...These are some great strings!!.....Have a great day everyone


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Both sets look awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery strings*

Can't wait to get my strings !! Will post pics up after installed.
Thanks, TIM
TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

putting them in the mail today


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Are you serious? That is fast!!!
Thanks Tim,
TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

beergut said:


> Are you serious? That is fast!!!
> Thanks Tim,
> TTT


thats slow for me


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

hey tim hows the black/silver ld strings coming?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

next on my list


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

*Strings by Tcarchery*

pics don't do it justice.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I wasnt to sure about the all yellow but they look sweet on the bow


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Ttt !!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bandchaser (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hey Tim*

I replied to your email last night! Thanks for the consideration! Brian


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> *TcArchery Custom Strings*​
> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> ...


ttt


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Ttt !!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*One Last Run!!!*

Last day to keep it on top, so from now until midnight tonight Pro set are 20% off


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

keepin it on top


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

on top again


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

looking good


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love that combo


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Let's keep Tim at the top while we can


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT. This section won't be the same without all the string building threads.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thats forsure lol it was a good run


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt one last time


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Brokenarrow320 (Feb 1, 2009)

*good luck bro*

*good luck bro here is a big bump for you awesome strings love them*


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the suport guys


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Love the strings!!!*

Moving this to the top!


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Tc will be missed ...... So TTT


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

A great big bump for Tim and TC ARCHERY CUSTOM STRINGS !!!!!!


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT for TC


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

What did I miss? I'm looking at a new set of strings for my Guardian and found TcArchery here in Washington and now it sounds like they're going out of business? Why all the postings about it won't be the same and you'll be missed, etc.? What's the deal. Bucknasty's busy, Cracker's doesn't have time to poo, and now possibly my home state custom makers are done? Say it aint so Tc and that you'll be happy to build my strings, you are still going strong and could use a new customer. Any info as to all of this would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

OBAN said:


> What did I miss? I'm looking at a new set of strings for my Guardian and found TcArchery here in Washington and now it sounds like they're going out of business? Why all the postings about it won't be the same and you'll be missed, etc.? What's the deal. Bucknasty's busy, Cracker's doesn't have time to poo, and now possibly my home state custom makers are done? Say it aint so Tc and that you'll be happy to build my strings, you are still going strong and could use a new customer. Any info as to all of this would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


No, just some policy changes or policies being enforced about selling on AT. TC is not going anywhere.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the support guys, there giving us 5 more days


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> TcArchery Custom Strings​
> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> ...


ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry for the shipping delays guys, with the recent events I got backed up but I am back on track now and building likes theres no tomorrow (no pun inteanded )


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*strings*

Tim, just ckecking in to see how my strings are coming?:thumbs_up


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

both set are going in the mail today, sorry for the hold up on them


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*strings*

Thanks Tim,
Is there anything we can do as far as contacting AT about the issue your having? Just looking for a way to help those who help us:thumbs_up


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

back TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

rstoltz said:


> Thanks Tim,
> Is there anything we can do as far as contacting AT about the issue your having? Just looking for a way to help those who help us:thumbs_up


I've talked to them there letting us stay in Manufacturer Announcements section


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT Glad to hear that there letting you stay in the announcements atleast!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

we will make it work


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> *TcArchery Custom Strings*​
> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> ...


Here's the pricing again


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey sweet I didnt have to move it all over  thanks


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Another string sale!!!*

15% off pro sets for the next 3 days


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Great deal from an awesome guy !!
TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*good news*

Tim,
Gled to hear they're letting you stick around, anywhere on here is better than no where at this time. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> hey sweet I didnt have to move it all over  thanks


You're welcome

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Lunchtime bump


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

ttt !!!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a excellent string maker. Some of the best I have ever used. Can't waite too get my next set in the mail this week buddy! :thumb: Got any pics for me too drool over yet!


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya gotta watch them folks from Eureka Montana they're a scary bunch, LOL


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Elk4me said:


> :bump: for a excellent string maker. Some of the best I have ever used. Can't waite too get my next set in the mail this week buddy! :thumb: Got any pics for me too drool over yet!


no peeking until its done


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kendall Archery said:


> Ya gotta watch them folks from Eureka Montana they're a scary bunch, LOL


lol


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

These strings are awsome. Best strings I have shot.


----------



## rstoltz (Jul 6, 2008)

*tc*

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for some awsome strings! :wink: Tim keep up the excellent work!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Elk4me said:


> :bump: for some awsome strings! :wink: Tim keep up the excellent work!


I'll try and get some pics up this afternoon for you Matt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Any pics of the spyder strings?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Not yet, Im starting them tonight and shooting to get them in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT for some awesome strings...they helped me seal the deal in 2009!
Did you get my voicemail by chance Tim? :darkbeer:
Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

YEA!!! thats what I like to see 
I just listen to them a little bit ago, been real busy all day


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bright colors get it done! lol
I just wanted to make sure it was your voicemail I left a message on and not someone else's lol....


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

good looking gobbler to nice job


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Tim......

TTT!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Get on up there TC!!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Get on up there TC!!!!


thanks for the bump


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

BUMP!!!! Sent you an email Tim, we need to order another set.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Got it thanks


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ow my god what a great guy to deal with the first set of strings has gotten lost in the mail. Guess what good ol Tim did? hes makeing me another set for nothing. Hes just earned a custimer for life


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I had a few go MIA on that trip to the post office


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a buddy and a class act to deal with! Cant waite for my next new set in the next couple of days!


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of Banshee strings Tim? The kids are getting excited.


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Should be getting mine soon


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

not yet I have two more to finsh up, should be in the mail today


Kendall Archery said:


> Do you have any pictures of Banshee strings Tim? The kids are getting excited.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Skeeterbait said:


> Should be getting mine soon


yup going out today


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

know when mine will be done


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Flo green and black with flo green serving*


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Once again, another awsome set. My son is gonna love them. Thanks alot Tim


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

TcArchery08 said:


> yup going out today


Awesome


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a excellent string maker ! :thumb: Hey buddy did mine go out Thursday like you said ? Cant waite to get them on the AT Version Bullet X.:wink:


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump for Tim


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up top for TC


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hay tim are my strings done yet


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Lets keep this at the top


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pumped about getting my new strings, will post pics when there on. Thanks for all the extra help Tim


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the bumps  sorry I havnt been on much been real busy with things


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine must be on a slow horse, maybe tomorrow.
I'll wait to get them till after Redding


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Ttt!!!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

my strings done yet


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> my strings done yet


Have you recieved them in the mail??? then chances are they aren't done lol......Give Tim some time to get them to you...he's a busy man and they are well worth the wait!

TTT for TcArchery Strings!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

duckhunter808 said:


> Have you recieved them in the mail??? then chances are they aren't done lol......Give Tim some time to get them to you...he's a busy man and they are well worth the wait!
> 
> TTT for TcArchery Strings!


iknow i just have a turney this weekend with on strings at all


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Back to the top for TC


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> iknow i just have a turney this weekend with on strings at all



You'll get them by this weekend I'm sure...Tim's got a really quick turnaround time. You've still got a few days


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> my strings done yet


in the mail today should be there friday


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

put the strings on today, they look great. I will post some pics when I get a working camera.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> put the strings on today, they look great. I will post some pics when I get a working camera.


I know how it is to be camera-less the ex girlfriend took it so I'll have to use my cell phone for pics for awhile


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

beersndeer said:


> put the strings on today, they look great. I will post some pics when I get a working camera.


here are the pics


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> here are the pics
> View attachment 566718
> 
> 
> ...


those strings look sssssssssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

beersndeer said:


> here are the pics
> View attachment 566718
> 
> 
> ...


those strings look 

sssssssssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> in the mail today should be there friday


thanks tim i am sry to send so many email and pms 
i just got a lil jummpy cause of that turniment
sry sry sry sry sry


----------



## tbirdrunner (Mar 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Bump !!!! nFor a great guy to deal with !!!
TTT WE GO !!!!!


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Up we go....
TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey everyone if you have ordered string from me and have not gotten them yet please let me know ASAP Im trying to track down how many are still out there, there maybe have been some issues so please send me a PM. thank you


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*OBAN's Guardian strings*

This was a pm.


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bump for a hard working guy. Sent you a pm


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pm's replied thanks for being understanding guys and sorry for the delay


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Get up there Tim....ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up top


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

TcArchery08 said:


> Hey everyone if you have ordered string from me and have not gotten them yet please let me know ASAP Im trying to track down how many are still out there, there maybe have been some issues so please send me a PM. thank you


Still waiting on mine Tim, not in the mail today probibly Monday. Here is a :bump2: for you!


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see a sneak peak of my next set


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

I quit waiting on mine. Like watching grass grow.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry for the delays guys I had to remake all the sets that "went out" last week  I'm getting them done as fast as I can


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Great guy and string maker its worth the wait


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for 15 seconeds


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

PM to ya


----------



## ridgeline32 (Jul 29, 2008)

no worries tim good quality is worth waiting for. and anybody in the real world knows s*^t happens .thanks again


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*I know s#$t too*

And everybody in business should know that when s#$t happens, you inform your customers, if the [email protected]# that's happening affects a business deal made with the customer. It's part of customer service, and beyond that, it's the right thing to do, regardless of the reason why. My strings were made and shipped on Saturday and I'll check for the mail to come everyday until they get here. Just like my waiting for my set I have coming from SixxStrings. That's my .02.


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

OBAN said:


> And everybody in business should know that when s#$t happens, you inform your customers, if the [email protected]# that's happening affects a business deal made with the customer. It's part of customer service, and beyond that, it's the right thing to do, regardless of the reason why. My strings were made and shipped on Saturday and I'll check for the mail to come everyday until they get here. Just like my waiting for my set I have coming from SixxStrings. That's my .02.


wow.....way to slap someone in the face by throwing another string maker in their face......Way to be a D**k OBAN....:no:

Tim.......great work and great strings! I'll deff. be shooting TcArchery Custom Strings on my bow for season's to come! TTT


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*TcArchery*

I can only go off of staff shooters' comments because I haven't seen my strings yet but I bet they are nice. I bet they were made with alot of expertise and pride. I don't see where me ordering two sets from two different builders has any bearing on anything. You're a staff shooter and are required by Tc to shoot only his strings, I am not. I've already talked to Tim through PM's and he says they should be here pretty soon. That's all I wanted to begin with, is an answer as to where my strings were. Flame away:darkbeer:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey clam down all its no big deal he has every right to be upset this has taken way to long and admit that everyone has been very patient through all of this and I thank you all for sticking up for me but let keep it friendly please


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up to


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> hey clam down all its no big deal he has every right to be upset this has taken way to long and admit that everyone has been very patient through all of this and I thank you all for sticking up for me but let keep it friendly please


coundent have said it beater my self


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

OBAN said:


> I can only go off of staff shooters' comments because I haven't seen my strings yet but I bet they are nice. I bet they were made with alot of expertise and pride. I don't see where me ordering two sets from two different builders has any bearing on anything. You're a staff shooter and are required by Tc to shoot only his strings, I am not. I've already talked to Tim through PM's and he says they should be here pretty soon. That's all I wanted to begin with, is an answer as to where my strings were. Flame away:darkbeer:


OBAN, let me appologize ...I took it as you saying that because he wasn't getting you your strings you were ordering someone else's and I took it that you were trhowing it in his face....so I'm sorry for jumping your case....Tim's a great guy and makes great strings. You will deff. like them when you get yours. I know I love min.
TTT for Tim and Tc Archery Strings!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: cant waite to get mine soon! Tim makes excellent strings it will be worth the waite for all else waiting like me!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

*strings*

I will also apoligize for taking this to a low that's not conducive to solving an issue I had. These should have been PM's to Tim directly and should not have been carried on with a whole audience to know just part of the story of. I felt punked and responded as if someone was slamming me and I should have ended it there before it got to this point. It's true that I expect alot from my seller or sellers as I hope my buyer or buyers would expect of me and at times can be a [email protected] Again, as soon as my strings arrive, I'm positive they will be all that I've read about and more. Nobody that I know of on AT would sell a below par item and I'm sure Tim's abilities and attention to detail will have been put to use in making my set, just as he did with all of the others that he's built. String builders are here competing for business and I'm trying to figure out which one to pick from. More than likely I'll never be able to choose just one, and as long as they build them, I'll probably go back and forth trying a set from this guy and that guy. My perfect scenario would be that a builder from close to me not only builds a sick set of strings but also offers tuning services so I can have it done all at once. So far, I haven't found one. Maybe I should start with Tim and see if he tunes Bowtechs too. Another issue I've read about is the proshops that you don't order strings through having issues with putting someone else's strings on your bow. To me that's throwing away a customer but some don't feel that way. I would expect to be charged for it and would pay for it because for one I'm not cheap in what I build or fabricate. Two, I don't need to nickel and dime people who are providing me with a service that I can't do myself. Maybe someday I'll have all of my own gear to do everything I want done on my bow, but for now, reloading all of my own ammo and raising two boys takes almost all of my time. So I'll end this latest post on a positive note and say thanks to all out there that offer good advice about products or services. I'm not proficient in bow repair or new goodies and appreciate advice and instructions when I have product or repairs that I need the experts on. Bottom line is I found a site dedicated through it's members to help others and help to keep archery a growing sport and way of life. No harm intended. Thanks again!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im sorry guys Im moving as fast as I can getting everything remade and shipped, Im currently not taking any new orders until all have been caught up on so please just bear with me here you all have my word that you will get your strings as fast as I can get them done. Thank you all for sticking with me on this it means alot


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up top for ya Tim


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for ya tim


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for 15 seconeds


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

The center Serving on my new strings started coming loose with in approximately 50 shoots. Now my 'D' Loop is moving all over the place. Won't order again.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Deerslayer25 said:


> The center Serving on my new strings started coming loose with in approximately 50 shoots. Now my 'D' Loop is moving all over the place. Won't order again.


why didnt you let me know? I am still will to replace it


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Deerslayer25 said:


> The center Serving on my new strings started coming loose with in approximately 50 shoots. Now my 'D' Loop is moving all over the place. Won't order again.


Did you let him know. I'm sure he would fix the problem. I have ordered 5 or 6 sets from Tim for different bows and have not had any issues as of yet.


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Deerslayer25 said:


> The center Serving on my new strings started coming loose with in approximately 50 shoots. Now my 'D' Loop is moving all over the place. Won't order again.


Sounds like instead of bashing Tim's strings you should contact him....I'm sure he is more then willing to fix your strings for you.....people are so quick to complain about something going wrong, instead of contacting the maker first to see what they are willing to do to fix the problem.....Contact Tim and see what he can do for you!


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

duckhunter808 said:


> Sounds like instead of bashing Tim's strings you should contact him....I'm sure he is more then willing to fix your strings for you.....people are so quick to complain about something going wrong, instead of contacting the maker first to see what they are willing to do to fix the problem.....Contact Tim and see what he can do for you!


Already done, and he said he would send me a new one. 

As far as bashing. I think that consumers should be allowed to make comments about the quality of a product that they pay money for. There is a difference.

Bashing (in my opinion) is talking bad about a product just because it is not the one you use, or talking bad about a product with out any knowledge of the product.


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Deerslayer25 said:


> Already done, and he said he would send me a new one.
> 
> As far as bashing. I think that consumers should be allowed to make comments about the quality of a product that they pay money for. There is a difference.
> 
> Bashing (in my opinion) is talking bad about a product just because it is not the one you use, or talking bad about a product with out any knowledge of the product.


Ok...point taken.....sorry for the bashing comment....


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Busy he is


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

to the top


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Tim, so far the best set of strings I have owned!! Shot it about 5 times and peep rotated. Squared my round peep up again, and over 200 shots later, still right on!! The mark I put on my cam is still in the same place as when I first put the strings on !!! Awesome job!! I'm proud to be a staff shooter for you!!! Will post pics up soon!!
Thanks Tim !!!!!!!
TTT !!!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

beergut said:


> Tim, so far the best set of strings I have owned!! Shot it about 5 times and peep rotated. Squared my round peep up again, and over 200 shots later, still right on!! The mark I put on my cam is still in the same place as when I first put the strings on !!! Awesome job!! I'm proud to be a staff shooter for you!!! Will post pics up soon!!
> Thanks Tim !!!!!!!
> TTT !!!!!


Glad to hear your happy, and I cant wait to see pics of them on your bow


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

TTT for a killer string maker


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Back up top for ya Tim


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Here are some pics of my set from tim.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

More pics


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

One more


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up top


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt for Tim


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Top floor please....TTT


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Second page ain't no good. ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

To the top


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Up we go! ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt for the day


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up to the top for ya


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

got my strings in today ill post pics as soon as i get them on


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

xringbob said:


> got my strings in today ill post pics as soon as i get them on


let me know how you like that serving, thought I'd do something cool for you on those


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

:darkbeer:TTT For TCARCHERY CUSTOM STRINGS !!!!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

TTT for Tim


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

My new set came in great job Tim.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

Looking good TUTONE !!! 
TTT


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

those look sweet


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Tim thanks so much for another Excellent set! Keep up the excellent work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

here thay are thar are some bad  strings know all i got to do is put them at the top a the 2man here in Pa tomorrow[/ATTACH]


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up to the top


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Kendall Archery said:


> back up to the top


ditto


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a awsome guy and some Top Notch strings!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up for ya Tim


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

TTT !! :darkbeer:


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> *TcArchery Custom Strings*​
> We offer two line of compound bow strings here at TcArchery, standard sets and a pro sets made from BCY string materials. All strings are served under 300lbs of tenstion, and come with 12 inches of black "D" loops string. All full sets include free USPS Priority Shipping in the lower 48 states
> 
> Standard sets: starting at $29.99 a set
> ...


ttt


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back up top


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Deerslayer25 said:


> The center Serving on my new strings started coming loose with in approximately 50 shoots. Now my 'D' Loop is moving all over the place. Won't order again.





TcArchery08 said:


> why didnt you let me know? I am still will to replace it


Well It has been over a month since I ordered these, almost 3 weeks since he said he would replace them, and the only correspondence I have received is that I would have to wait until he filled new orders before he started on my replacement. So far I have missed 4 shoots and another this weekend due to not have a string that the center serving isn't moving up and down on. :angry:


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

hmmmm......



TTT


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Deerslayer25 said:


> Well It has been over a month since I ordered these, almost 3 weeks since he said he would replace them, and the only correspondence I have received is that I would have to wait until he filled new orders before he started on my replacement. So far I have missed 4 shoots and another this weekend due to not have a string that the center serving isn't moving up and down on. :angry:


just replied to your PM


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

I had to call in some back up had a small accident so all will be caught up very soon


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

TcArchery08 said:


> I had to call in some back up had a small accident so all will be caught up very soon


I hope everything is alright Tim and your ok. Members these are the best strings I have ever shot, attention to detail and Customer Service is top notch:thumb:


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Only strings I put on my bows and my kids bows.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

One of Tim's jig blew up on him putting him in the hospital with a busted arm. He just got out a few days ago and is overflowed with orders so some may be delayed.


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

OUCH! hope you have a fast recovery Tim!!!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im fine just had to ask for some help to get everyones strings out


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

Bump for a great guy, got to be patient the guy is blowing up.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

wileycat said:


> Bump for a great guy, got to be patient the guy is blowing up.


thanks, everyones are all most done, I just sent out 5 more sets today


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

He makes such awesome strings not even his jigs can handle their greatness!! lol

TTT for Tim's strings!


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

duckhunter808 said:


> He makes such awesome strings not even his jigs can handle their greatness!! lol
> 
> TTT for Tim's strings!


more like a bad weld lol


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah...it was the strings  lol


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Back to the first page....
TTT


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

TTT !! For TCArchery Custom Strings !!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Best strings that I have shot and a great guy to deal with


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

Just got two full sets in the mail from Tim, one is a tri color - Flo Green, Flo Orange and Grey.....NICE. Pics to follow when we get them on the bows.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

DFArcher said:


> Just got two full sets in the mail from Tim, one is a tri color - Flo Green, Flo Orange and Grey.....NICE. Pics to follow when we get them on the bows.


I wasnt sure on the three colors but once I got them together it looked cool, I hope Will likes them


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting on those strings for Steven(Deerslayer25)


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bronion30 said:


> I'm still waiting on those strings for Steven(Deerslayer25)


they are going out Monday ended up waiting on some serving but they are done now


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

Tim:

Wow, sorry to hear what happen. I am glad that it wasn't any worse. Sounds like you got alot on your plate. When you have chance, I could use that new cable. Get yourself better!

Take Care,
Juan


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

*Check these out!!!!*

THANKS TIM!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

those do look good on there, hey Jared yours are in the mail this afternoon


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

back to the top for ya Tim


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Back up for the best strings


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Great string can't wait for my second set


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see my newest set.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

TcArchery08 said:


> those do look good on there, hey Jared yours are in the mail this afternoon


Sweet I'll be sure to post up some pics once I get them on there.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

TTT For some great strings !!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## duckhunter808 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Tim, could you please return my PM's. Thankyou.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Tim, could you please return my PM's. Thankyou.


must of missed it sorry


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Deerslayer25 said:


> The center Serving on my new strings started coming loose with in approximately 50 shoots. Now my 'D' Loop is moving all over the place. Won't order again.





TcArchery08 said:


> why didn't you let me know? I am still will to replace it





Deerslayer25 said:


> Well It has been over a month since I ordered these, almost 3 weeks since he said he would replace them, and the only correspondence I have received is that I would have to wait until he filled new orders before he started on my replacement. So far I have missed 4 shoots and another this weekend due to not have a string that the center serving isn't moving up and down on. :angry:





Bronion30 said:


> I'm still waiting on those strings for Steven(Deerslayer25)





TcArchery08 said:


> they are going out Monday ended up waiting on some serving but they are done now


Well, I have been waiting for over a month and every week I'm told they are going out on Monday, and every week I get a new excuse as to why they haven't been shipped. I was going to try to contact by phone, but it now seems that the website is now gone, and I can't find a phone number for them anywhere. It is now looking as if I have been taken for a ride. This is the worst customer service I have ever seen. ukey: :angry:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

Deerslayer25 said:


> Well, I have been waiting for over a month and every week I'm told they are going out on Monday, and every week I get a new excuse as to why they haven't been shipped. I was going to try to contact by phone, but it now seems that the website is now gone, and I can't find a phone number for them anywhere. It is now looking as if I have been taken for a ride. This is the worst customer service I have ever seen. ukey: :angry:


all you had to do is ask for a number and I would be more then happy to give it to you. The website has been gone for months now


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I have been using tim's strings for a while now and have had no problems with the strings or the service that I get from him


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

TcArchery08 said:


> all you had to do is ask for a number and I would be more then happy to give it to you. The website has been gone for months now





TcArchery08 said:


> I sent your string out tuesday looks like theres a chance it got mailed parcel service (had my brother mail them for me) Im looking into in.


I have missed over 6 shoots because I have been told that they were shipping, so I didn't order any from anyone else. Now my sponsors are telling me if I miss anymore that I will loose my sponsorships. So I have got a regular ol' zebra string to get me through this weekend and I just ordered some new strings from Stone Mountain.

I'm done waiting and hearing excuses.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for ya Tim thanks for a great set :thumb:


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks Matt


----------



## TEAM SHARK (Mar 11, 2009)

Tim:

I know that you have been trying to catch up, but is there any chance that you will be able to get me that new cable for my Diamond Black Ice?

Juan


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

TEAM SHARK said:


> Tim:
> 
> I know that you have been trying to catch up, but is there any chance that you will be able to get me that new cable for my Diamond Black Ice?
> 
> Juan


sent you a PM


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Tcarchery custom strings*

TTT for Tim and his outstanding service !! Hope that arm is healing!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

hay tim 
when are my strings going to get here!!!
i have been waightng for the past 2.5 months!!!!
and i am a staff shoter.
am i ever going to get a set of strings


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> hay tim
> when are my strings going to get here!!!
> i have been waightng for the past 2.5 months!!!!
> and i am a staff shoter.
> am i ever going to get a set of strings


never got a payment from you on them


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

I did send u a payment but 
ok whatever 
but if i didnt send you a payment then how come you made one set for me and you said it got lost in the mail.and offer to make me another set and you SAID you made a new one sent it out. that i never recieved

that eather makes you a thief or a liar 
you can trust that i will NEVER order another set from you

you have terrable costermer servise and would never respond to my pms. 





TcArchery08 said:


> never got a payment from you on them


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

GA HOYT said:


> I did send u a payment but
> ok whatever
> but if i didnt send you a payment then how come you made one set for me and you said it got lost in the mail.and offer to make me another set and you SAID you made a new one sent it out. that i never recieved
> 
> ...


no payment was ever made from you I sent a set assuming I would get payment and you stated you didnt get it so I made a second in good faith and again you stated you didnt get it so why would I send a third now with no payment for the first that you "never got"


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Closed as per request of the OP.

Jumpy,
AT Administrator


----------

